# Just a question on setup........



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering if you can get a nice acceptable flat response with your mains set to either large or small what would be your preferance. I have a 7.1 system and a sms1 to EQ my transition and I can do just that. Does it really matter. My mains are full range towers capable of handling FQ's down to 35hz and my sub is an ED A5-350, 15'' with a 550w amp. I would post a graph but I do not have the ability to do so short of taking a picture of the screen and posting it. Also to me the sound is fuller with the mains at large but the graph only shows minimal change once I change the crossover. What do you guy's think.onder:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your crossover is set to around 80Hz then I would think that your sub should be able to deliver better lows than your mains. Are you sure that you have your mains EQed flat? My Mains play down to 32Hz but I still like the sound with my crossover set to 80Hz better then having them set to "full". I would try sending a test tone sweep and listen to how the sweep sounds as it passes through the crossover frequency range. It should sound smooth with no dips or peeks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have my crossover set at 80hz and I am useing the sweep that is generated by the SMS-1 and I am getting a pretty flat response. The sweep is from 15hz to 200hz so in that area I know it is pretty flat with only a 5-8db dip at 100hz which I EQ'd to about 3db. I didn't want to try any more because I didn't want to boost to much as I have heard that it is not the best thing to do. But when I set the mains back to small I get very little change in the sweep. Maybe I am not doing something right but it seems to be a fuller sound with them set to large. I downloaded the Outlaw's guide to the SMS-1 today so maybe it will show me something different. Thank's for your input. I am watching 10.000 BC as I type this and it sounds pretty good. Maybe the Wife is right and I will never be completely happy, but then again I enjoy trying to get the best out of what I have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When you say that it sounds fuller that may simply be because you are raising the db level of the lower frequencies because of the so called dubbling up of them (both your sub and the mains are producing the frequencies from around 80Hz down to 35Hz). Have you got your sub output set high enough? it should be about 5 to 10db higher than your mains.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> When you say that it sounds fuller that may simply be because you are raising the db level of the lower frequencies because of the so called dubbling up of them (both your sub and the mains are producing the frequencies from around 80Hz down to 35Hz). Have you got your sub output set high enough? it should be about 5 to 10db higher than your mains.


Actually they were both set to ref levels so you are probably correct. At least it makes sense that it would sound fuller because of the dubbling. I will rest levels and jump the sub up a bit. I just worry about getting that muddy sound but I will give it a shot......Thanks for your input.:wave:


----------

